# New archery shop in ogden,ut



## SummitArcheryUtah (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey guys, come check out the longest indoor range in utah! We also have a pro-shop for all your service needs. 2698 s. 1900 w. Ogden, ut 84401.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

How long is the range


----------



## SummitArcheryUtah (Sep 8, 2015)

*Range*

We can get up to 65 yds. indoors!


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

What brands do you carry of bows? 
I am new and want to learn


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Be careful there is a rule against direct advertising


----------



## SummitArcheryUtah (Sep 8, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for the heads up, I figured their would be some rule. I seen top of utah archery in logan on here, so figured I'd jump in! Ill be careful.


----------



## SummitArcheryUtah (Sep 8, 2015)

*Shop*

Rifleman: Best thing would be to come on down, I can't really advertise on here. Just want to let the people of the surrounding area know that their is a shop and range close by now! We will take care of ya!

Thanks for your interest!!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool, I saw your sign up and have been meaning to stop by. I will hopefully come in and look around soon.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

These guys are bad ass! If it werent for them my son probably wouldnt have had the confidence to kill his first archery animal! They were extremely helpful getting his bow tuned in.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Do they rent crossbows?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Not that om aware of


----------



## SummitArcheryUtah (Sep 8, 2015)

30-06-Hunter: We do not really rent Xbows, but we'd be happy to let you demo our new Fang Package. It's pretty awesome and at $299 fully set up ready to shoot, it's a steal!!! Come on by!

LunkerHunter2: Thanks for the review, it's much appreciated!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

SummitArcheryUtah said:


> Thank you for the heads up, I figured their would be some rule. I seen top of utah archery in logan on here, so figured I'd jump in! Ill be careful.


You've not seen Top of Utah Archery advertising, you've seen my username, which is TopofUtahArcher. I'll be coming down to meet you guys shortly, been too busy to get down since your opening. It's funny, I was looking at the building you're in back in January to do just what you're doing, but the guy I had working for me that was going to run it bailed at the last minute - got cold feet.

See ya soon. 
Lance


----------

